# Ruben Douglas!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

We gotta find a roster spot for this kid. He is electrifying, he was a prolific scorer in college at New Mexico, leading the nation in scoring one year. He can shoot the three and is athletic and can leap. I really hope we dont get rid of him and he lands on another roster and becomes a solid NBA player. Id rather have a hungry talent like him than someone like Tim Thomas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I've always liked Rueben (even before he transferred from Arizona). However, he's not going to make the Knicks. However, maybe him playing well this summer will help him latch on in a place like Charlotte, who might have minutes for him. The Knicks need to move Penny and Thomas, to clear some minutes out.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I wish we could keep Ruben over Tim and Penny but I know it wont likely to happen. Ruben hit a sweet trey than stole a pass and jammed it home in a span of 2 minutes in todays game. Plus I heard Agguire and Isiah have been raving about him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well as of right now the Knicks have (cutting Houston):

PG - Stephon Marbury/Nate Robinson
SG - Quentin Richardson/Jamal Crawford/Penny Hardaway
SF - Trevor Ariza/Tim Thomas/Jerome "JYD" Williams
PF - Michael Sweetney/David Lee/Maurice Taylor
C - Channing Frye/Malik Rose

Now a way they could keep Rueben on the roster is to send Jackie Butler (the 14th man) to the NBDL for the year and keep Rueben on the roster. Then when they move Thomas and Penny during the season, bring Jackie back up. Since Jackie will be in his 2nd year, he'd be a prime candidate to go to the NBDL anyway and wouldn't count against the roster, which is now 14 period.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well as of right now the Knicks have (cutting Houston):
> 
> PG - Stephon Marbury/Nate Robinson
> SG - Quentin Richardson/Jamal Crawford/Penny Hardaway
> ...



are you listening, Isiah? :clap:


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Ruben was great at Arizona as a Freshman. He shoulda stuck it out, but Gilbert Arenas 'suckerpunched' him just before his soph. year. 

Ruben started as a FR for UA and was very good. Arenas came to Tucson and in every pick-up game before practice faked a drive and pulled up - every time, never once deviating from that M.O. First day of practice, he faked a pull-up, drove and scored at will. Totaly changed everything. After a couple days Ruben just couldn't take it anymore and transferred. He should have stayed. Lute knew what Gilbert was doing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Gilbert Arenas was better than Douglas and Rueben knew it. Same with Recker. They saw the writing on the wall.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well Gilbert Arenas was better than Douglas and Rueben knew it. Same with Recker. They saw the writing on the wall.


At that point, I'm not sure. Even Lute Olson wasn't sure (Arenas graduated H.S. 1 year early to boot). It was still evident that the day would eventually come.

Gilberts 'mind games' made Douglas doubt himself. Dang tough school to get through as a guard, but worse case scenario, he would have backed Gil up for 2 years and started as a SR. Jason Terry got a Lotto pick and a Wooden award after losing his spot to Mike Bibby in the same situation.

As far as Recker, he 'played' Arizona and the big 10. He knew he was going back to the big 10 (girlfriend issue), but he used his rehab time and a multiple transfer to circumvent the in-conference tranfer rules.

Great kid with a big heart. Sad that it didn't work out better for him.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I've watched Ruben a couple of times this year (once live) and he is so smooth... he is a very good player... he was the best american SG in Europe this year with Charlie Bell... He did make the championship winning shot with Climamio Bologna (his team) and in the game I saw him live he was the best player on court (he also made a clean 50-footer to close the game :biggrin: )


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yep...*

He is a talent, no doubt. He is NOT competing for TT's spot, though. He is a shooting guard...period. He has a chance to stick because they are not extraordinarily deep at the 2 and Qrich is more of a 3 than a 2 IMO...a bit short but very strong. Penny will not be with the team and I expect TT to be traded. If you consider JC a 1/2 and Qrich a 2/3, then there is room at the inn for a pure 2. Hey...let the best guys get the time. Competition for spots is only all good.


----------

